# Welcher Server ist der Richtige?



## JDietrich (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wir brauchen für unsere Firma einen Server, auf den unsere Mitarbeiter aus ganz Deutschland zugreifen können.

* Der Server sollte z.B. MS Exchange fähig sein.
* Angebotsprogramme auf die unsere Mitarbeiter (wenn möglich) über einen
  Browser zugreifen/starten können.
* .htaccess unterstützen (nicht zwingend erforderlich)

Wenn auf dem Server Programme ausgeführt werden, wäre MS Exchange nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Ich hätte das Programm Citrix MetaFrame Xp zur Hand, wenn das was nützen sollte.

Zu welchem Server würdet Ihr mir raten Windows Server, Suse Linux RootServer mit Confixx 3.0, einem Gemanageten Server. Sollte der Server in unserem Hause installiert sein oder bei einem Provider z.B. 1&1.

Kennt Ihr gute Provider außer 1&1 und Strato

Wenn Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet, wäre das echt super.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

MfG
Jörg


----------



## ronin (2. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Wenn ihr keinen Menschen habt, der sich wirklich gut mit Servern, Sicherheit, etc. auskennt, würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem gemanagedten (*) Server raten. Das spart euch Last und Zeit und wenn der Server mal gehackt wird, dann habt net ihr das Problem sondern die Firma.
Zudem sind Firewall, Spam-Filter, etc. immer auf dem neuesten Stand.

Strato würde ich persönlich von der Liste der "guten Anbieter" streichen. Die sind IMHO nen Lacheffekt. ^^


Ronin


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Juni 2004)

Ein Managed Server (ein Profi kümmert sich um die Sicherheit des Systems, installiert nötige Software, etc. pp) ist in deinem Fall genau das richtige.

Welches OS in Frage kommt, hängt halt davon ab, was ihr damit machen wollt. Mit den großen Anbietern à la Strato, 1&1 werdet ihr nicht glücklich, weil der Service eben der einer Massenabfertigung ist.

Du kannst uns ja per eMail an info@busoft.de kontaktieren. Dann kann ich dir / euch auch Programme empfehlen, die ihr sinnvollerweise einsetzen könntet und ein Angebot für einen Managed Server unterbreiten.


----------



## JDietrich (3. Juni 2004)

*Und unsere Angebotssoftware*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Wir hatten mal einen Windows Server 2003 disen hatten wir selber administriert, so dass Kentnisse mit Servern vorhanden ist.

Ihr habt uns einen gemanagten Server empfohlen.
Auf einem gemanageten Server, kann ich aber keine Angebotssoftware für unsere Mitarbeiter bereitstellen.

Wie könnte man dies realisieren?

MfG
Jörg


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juni 2004)

*Re: Und unsere Angebotssoftware*



> _Original geschrieben von JDietrich _
> *Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> ...



Mann kann bei einem Managed Server alles realisieren das auch bei einem unmanaged Server möglich ist. 
Der Unterschied ist das er von Profis gemanaged wird die jahrelange Erfahrung damit haben und da nichts anbrennen lassen.
Ein Ansprechpartner ist gerade in diesem Bereich für Firmen eine sehr wichtige Risikominimierende Investition, die ich auch jedem raten würde, da der Verlust von Daten bei
Firmen ganz schnell zum Umsatzkiller werden kann.


----------

